
O API: an alternative to REST - fanf2
https://hackernoon.com/o-api-an-alternative-to-rest-apis-e9a2ed53b93c
======
randomerr
I've been thinking of something similar. Everything comes into a simple URL as
POST request. The request would be structured like to do the complete RUD:

{ "action":"myFunctionName", "state":"READ", "data": { "field1":111,
"field2":"two"} }

{ "action":"myFunctionName", "state":"UPDATE", "data": { "field1":111,
"field2":"two"} }

{ "action":"myFunctionName", "state":"DELETE", "data": { "field1":111,
"field2":"two"} }

{ "action":"myFunctionName", "state":"INSERT", "data": { "field1":111,
"field2":"two"} }

The reason this came up is because we have limited access to a client's
server. So we setup one script (index.php) that would direct the data to
include files.

